# Chix with Olives



## kadesma (Jan 1, 2013)

In a large skillet heat 2-3 tab. evoo over med heat. Dry the chicken pieces lets say 8 pieces well. Sprinkle with s&p.When chix is brown after lets say 10-12 min,turn them now scatter with 4-6 cloves of garlic lightly crushed.Cook 10-12 min more watch garlic if it starts to get brown remove and I save them and put them back or add more later...Remind me Now add 1/2 cup dry white wine and 2 tab. white vinegar.add 1 cup mild olives pits removed and chopped and 3-4 anchovey fillets chopped bring to a simmer partiatly cover the pan turn heat to low turn chix pieces occasionally til chix is tender check a thigh to see if the juices run clear. after about 20 min. remove pieces to serving platter remove fat from pan then pour rest of sauce over the chix and serve hot.Did you add more garlic or was what we removed still good enough to re-ad to the pot? If so the last 10 min should work to give more than enough taste I like to make a big pan of sauted mushrooms with parsley to go with this as well as polenta  with cheese and butter

kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2013)

This sounds excellent.  Thanks Ma!  C&P


----------



## kadesma (Jan 1, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This sounds excellent. Thanks Ma! C&P


Thanks for letting me know PF.Enjoy
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2013)

Green olives or black, Ma?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 1, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Green olives or black, Ma?


 I just use a MILD olive,color does not matter, I don't use the jared stuffed green or black canned ones I get them from the station where they have the marinated onions,peppers etc. 
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 1, 2013)

kadesma said:


> I just use a MILD olive,color does not matter, I don't use the jared stuffed green or black canned ones I get them from the station where they have the marinated onions,peppers etc.
> ma



Perfect!  I like those olives!  Thanks, again.


----------



## luvs (Jan 2, 2013)

thanx, kades. a+


----------



## jkath (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks yummy...(thinking of something to sub for the anchovies... no seafood for me). Ideas?


----------



## CraigC (Jan 2, 2013)

Yum! I could never stop myself with just the olives though. Capers, pimemtos, Spanish dry sherry and saffron would some how find a way in. The dish would then find itself over rice.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 2, 2013)

jkath said:


> Looks yummy...(thinking of something to sub for the anchovies... no seafood for me). Ideas?


 You can just leave them out Jkath. That should not be a problem.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Jan 2, 2013)

CraigC said:


> Yum! I could never stop myself with just the olives though. Capers, pimemtos, Spanish dry sherry and saffron would some how find a way in. The dish would then find itself over rice.


 I enjoy capers,as well as saffron, don't know about pimentos tho and over rice yes sir.Dry sherry next liquor run.
kades


----------

